# Ladies and Germs...here it is;



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The NEW Husqvarna saw:


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

Angus it looks like it has DD engine and not the belt driven baldor?

Looks like it has the telescopic rails same as the Ridgid,Dewalt and Pearl Abrasive.

So from my point of view,Pearl Abrasive is the only saw that has the telescopic rail system and is combined with Belt Driven engine and is light at weight.

Reviews at the PA are all positive and highly recomended by tile guys that own it,my question is if the belt driven engine is Baldor?

EDIT: Does look sexy!


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

Angus got the link from the pic?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I know very little about the saw. 

I'd say direct drive for sure.
No idea of weight.
No idea of what's plastic or metal.
I do know there is very little spray.

I have heard it was design to take some serious abuse.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bazemk1979 said:


> Angus got the link from the pic?


No, I stol......um, borrowed the pic.


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> No, I stol......um, borrowed the pic.


:w00t::clap:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I gotta say....that looks a LOT like the Ridgid saw. Rails, motor mount, overall design are almost direct copies. Granted its probably a vast improvement but I'm a little disappointed to be honest. You would think the premier wetsaw manufacturer would be a little more innovative. Just first thoughts from the pic though.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I gotta say....that looks a LOT like the Ridgid saw. Rails, motor mount, overall design are almost direct copies. Granted its probably a vast improvement but I'm a little disappointed to be honest. You would think the premier wetsaw manufacturer would be a little more innovative. Just first thoughts from the pic though.


I hear ya. At 80 lbs it doesn't seem so revolutionary. 

I am interested in seeing a video. The splash protection is supposed to be amazing.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Did my post vanish????

well to me the saw tray is huge. I know they were having a issue with the water feed and tray slide hopefully it got work ed out


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

they should of went with Baldor!!!!!!!!!! I dont care if the Baldor looks old and outdated,its strong,and who cares if the saw was 10lbs heavier than this DD motor model and another $100 more expensive...I mean I dont care if its 3HP....Its DD,except if Husqvarna can pull out power and quality same as the Japanese Makita and German Bosch DD engine,well then we have a quality and power giving saw.
But so far,not so impressive.

Any one knows if the Pearl Abrasive saw comes with Baldor engine on it,its belt driven but cant tell if its baldor....

I dont think its Baldor since it says 2HP...and all wet saws that uses Baldor engine such as MK,Huqsvarna,Felker,Target etc etc etc their Baldor engines are standard at 1.5HP.

Its just a wishfull thinking that PA is using the Baldor engine.


----------



## Shaughnn (Aug 3, 2005)

I Beta-tested the TS-60 and it does indeed have enough unique features to qualify as "innovative". The under-tray wetting system was the most surprising feature. The direct-drive motor had lots of power too, and included a load sensor light. Clean up was simple and the frame contains wheels to allow for transport like a cart.
It's worth checking out for yourself.
Shaughnn


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

great saw................ya need to play with to fall in love with it............:w00t:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well some of us (me) haven't been privy to the saw and its features...or even seen it before now. 

The little, very little, I know about the saw I posted. It's kinda hard to be excited about the unknown.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Well some of us (me) haven't been privy to the saw and its features...or even seen it before now.
> 
> The little, very little, I know about the saw I posted. It's kinda hard to be excited about the unknown.


Anything looks better than my 2 horse Q.E.P. with nasty bearings ..........i


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

angus242 said:


> No, I stol......um, borrowed the pic.


I know where ya got the pic from. Lol. I hope ceramictec is having fun out there in vegas.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TileLady said:


> I know where ya got the pic from. Lol. I hope ceramictec is having fun out there in vegas.


:no: Wasn't Brian....


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

why does everyone think ceramic CHECK is da man.............Angus got it from aliens of outerspace:thumbup::thumbup: NANU NANU............

it might even be at the website by now afterall its on the showroom floor. Just like I saw pictures of the schulter linear drain being installed:thumbup:


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I was out at coverings and saw the saw in person. It seems like a quality piece of machinery. They still offer the belt driven saws, but wanted to directly compete with the dewalt. The water system is neat. The water spits out of 6 holes in the main channel of the deck. There is also a lever to put water on the blade directly for miters, and just in case. The only issue I saw that will be a problem is the lack of a side tray for water containment, and we all know that the new trend in tile is large format. This saw can do 20" on point.

The rep said the price point should be about 1k, and the large scale release will be in august.

I will probably buy one.:thumbsup:


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

Hey dudes I just spoke to a customer sales person from Pearl Abrasive and asked from them to find out what brand is the belt driven motor that is using...They got back at me in 20 min and they said that its name brand GANFON and its made in China.

I know that lots of tools are made in China,some Makita's,some Bosch heck iven some Mercedes are made in China but the desaigner are well reputated companys and they make sure that they have good quality control on their products iven they are made in China,they also make sure that they get the best materials for them etc etc etc...

My question is,anyone heard of GANFON? good things,bad things,I asked the CS if there were any complaints,but all he said was that they never got so far any malfunction saw regarding the motor,also at Contractor Direct thuis saw get excellent reviews as being light,accurate and way more powerfull than any DD driven saw out there...its not Baldor 1.5HP but after all its GANFON 2.0HP and its belt driven...

So any body heard of this industrial company GANFON?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The motor on the new Husqvarna:
Power source: Electric
Power, hp: 1-1/2
Engine manufacturer: Husqvarna


----------

